# Status of Skyline Blvd ?



## nrob592003 (Nov 5, 2005)

Anyone know recent status of skyline blvd south of HWY 9 to bear creek ?
Can you get through on a bike ? Some where is was posted that it was closed from 9 south past castle rock.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

According to this post, still officially closed to bikes:
John Nicholas Trail from Sanborn Park entrance- Mtbr.com

Not sure if a road bike could handle the ridge trail along the rest of the closure. According to a later post in that thread, CHP seems to tolerate riding across to the trail, but not so with riding on the (closed) road the whole way.


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

I haven't been up there lately, was able to get through in the summer with about a mile or two of mile detour on the ridge trail. At one point the more southern of the repairs was open to 1-lane traffic, but weeks later a deputy was posted to shoo bikes onto the trail as they approached from the south.

This map shows it's currently closed from Favre Ridge Road all the way to Hwy 9! I can't imagine that whole length is under repair, but I guess you'd stick out like a sore thumb if you try to ride on any of it.

Los Altos Road Conditions with Driving and Traffic Flow - LocalConditions.com


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Open to about 1mi past the entrance to Castle Rock. Haven't come up from the Black Rd side, but the trail is passable on a road bike if your careful. However, if they aren't letting you out at the Sunnyvale Mtn parking lot then you're pretty much screwed if you're on a road bike. I guess the John Nichols trail is rideable on slicks, I've done crazier things, but a gravel or CX bike with a little meat would be a better choice.


----------

